# William, "Bill", Mulholland



## George Wallace (30 Sep 2016)

MWO (retired) William, "Bill", Mulholland

It is with sad news that I heard of the passing of Bill Mulholland today, in Oromocto.  Many Blackhatters will remember Bill.  He, although never Armour, never wore any other beret than the Black Beret.  He was always posted to an Armour Regiment and spent a good many years with the RCD in Germany and as ET at C Sqn, RCD in Gagetown.  

Bill is known by many in the Armour Corps and RCEME/LORE/LEME/REME worlds.  He will be greatly missed by many.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2016)

> William Michael Ross Mulholland, MWO (retired)  1947-2016
> 
> It is with sadness that the family of William Michael Ross "Bill" Mulholland announces his passing on Friday, September 30, 2016, at the Oromocto Public Hospital.
> 
> ...



http://www.oromoctofh.com/obituaries/110284


----------



## Lance Wiebe (1 Oct 2016)

He was a good man, and a good soldier.
In fact, he actually started in the Armour Corps before switching to RCEME. He spent most of his career working with, and wearing the black beret.
RIP, Bill. I have many fond memories of our time together.
My condolences to his wife, his family, and his many friends.


----------

